# AEP Tube Fishin



## JeffHaught (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm goin out in my tube for the first time ever at AEP this Friday. I have a few questions for you fellow tubers. 1) Do you need wader boots to put you flippers on or do you wear tennis shoes or just put the flippers on the wader footsies. 2) Is wind ever a problem? 3) should you have a tubin buddy or is it o.k. to go by yourself? If you guys have any other suggestions please let me know. Thanks Jeff


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You'll need chest waders. The water is still really cold. Just put your flippers on your wader boots. Wind is never really a problem. It might take you a little longer to get where your going but thats about it. A tubin buddie is highly suggested. You don't want to get caught out there in trouble by your self. I've never went by myself. Just make sure your hooks are not poking holes in your tube. Put some cardboard pieces in your pockets and keep your lure in plastic baggies in your pockets. Tubing is alot of fun and when you get ahold of that first bass it's a hole new world of fishing. I'll be back down there May 20th, 21st and 23rd with my tube. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## JeffHaught (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks, I have a pair of breathable chest waders and i bought some small plastic containers to hold my hooks, cranks, and spinners, so hopefully I won't poke any holes in my tube. My waders don't have any boots attatched to them the footing is made of a thicker material than the actual waders though. Thanks again for the info. Jeff


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I would just put the flippers right over your feet with the waders on, which is what I would do if I was you. The boots I have are a little too tall at end to slid the flippers I have on. When the water is warm, I use beach shoes that you can get at wal-mart that are soft and flexible but still have a bottom. It gets me where I need to go.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Your going to need flippers or you won't go anywhere.


----------



## JeffHaught (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks again guys, here's what I have. I have the tube, chest waders, and flippers, along with hard plastic containers to hold my hooks and lures. I also have a battery operated air pump I use to blow up my air matress and works on my tube. That's everything, I hope it all works out. Thanks again.
Jeff


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Casting will also take you a little time to get used to because you are sitting right on the water, or at least it did me. There is really no fishing like tube fishing. When the water is cold, you might find yourself having to re-inflate your tube a little (couple of good breaths) during your trip also. The cold water makes the air inside the tube contract. I would also highly recommend a buddy, because you never know what will happen and there is no one around at AEP to help. Good luck and be patient.

lg_mouth
Romans 10:9-10


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

These guys pretty much said it all already so I'll just add this, watch out for the dorsal fins! I got several holes in the front of my tube from gills and bass when lifting them up. And keep a repair kit with you.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

atleast a roll of good duct tape if you dont have a repair kit. very good info from some people that seem to have some good experience in a tube. fins from gils can be killers.

GABO


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I never thought about the duct tape, good idea. My tube is the kind that has a rubber tire tube, not the plastic kind that is used for the u-boats, think the duct tape would hold up on the rubber tube?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

as long as it is good duct tape and the tube is somewhat dry. maybe a dry rag along would be fine i would say

GABO


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Ducttape sounds like a very good alternative to sitting on the bank waiting on the others to finish the day. Those darn dorsal fins have had me walking on water more than once down there.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one who has had that happen. I kept getting lower and lower in the water and couldnt figure out what was going on, then I finally noticed my tube was going flat. I have about a dozen patches in my tube now but its still holding air!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Jeff, Just watch out for the underwater bigfoot down there (lol). Just kidding but there are some huge beavers down there that will scare you to death. Just don't go bumping into there dens.


----------



## JeffHaught (Mar 21, 2005)

sounds like you guys know what your doing. thanks for all the tips. duct tape is a good idea, I just loaded some up. One other question. If you fall out of your tube for some reason is there a possibility of your chest waders filling up with water and sinking ya. Maybe I'll bring a knife to cut those suckers off if I fall in or sink. Thanks Jeff


----------



## JeffHaught (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope there are no Rabid Beaver, I'll have to get some iron waders to stop their rabid fangs lol. I'm sure I'll prob get spooked by something. If you guys see a 6'5 260 guy screamin like a girl and kickin like heck it's prob. me.
Jeff


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

those remarks about beavers reminded me of a couple of stories. One time a buddy and I were fishing down at lake of the buckeye trail, a pretty narrow lake, and this beaver kept swimming around us and smacking its tail, if you are new to float tubing, that is quite an experience the first time and really every time, especially if it is really close to you. Another time with another friend we were down at AEP and a beaver came up and smacked its tail right by him, it scared him so much, he won't tube anymore, he sold all his stuff. I thought it was hilarious. I have been tubing for about 16 years I think and I have been surprised by beavers, by canadian geese, that I drifted too close too without seeing and more stuff I can't even think of right now. There isn't a more peaceful or just plain wonderful way to spend a summer day, and it will get you close to some awesome fish,trust me you are gonna love it.

Gummy


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

if you wear your waders properly with the belt tightly secured around your waist then water really wont go into them. so wear the belt and your be safe. a knife isnt a bad idea for wasted line in the water.

GABO


----------

